
Walmart Could Acquire FedEx by 2021 - Scott Galloway - dsr12
https://www.businessinsider.com/nyu-professor-scott-galloway-walmart-acquire-fedex-shopify-2019-12
======
pstuart
It all makes complete sense, but I hope that they go with Shopify to at keep
the market slightly open (Walmart is already a juggernaut).

